# Some planted tanks I found in Beijing by some hobbyists



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

There is a brand similar to ADA in China, it is called 上品, and works and looks just as well if not better. Some of these tanks utilize their products. Check it out. the last picture is the 11th place winner of the International Aquascaping Competition. Somewhere in there is a 5 metre long tank with altums and disucs...fully planted with moss and swords..

I just thought these would be nice to share


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

wow so beautiful. did you take all of these pictures? thelast one is superb!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah i know eh, i took these myself while visiting some stores. The last one had a pretty good record, but unfortunately I could only see the picture. So you're looking at the picture of the "picture" of it...


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

A few of these are great. Thanks for posting. Any idea what plant that is taking up the center in the second (island) tank?


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

If you havent heard of the site got to blueaquarium. It has I swear the worlds best aquascaping =o


















I think this is very similar to the last picture you put up ;3

http://www.blueaquarium.org/2009/04/ada-contest-2008-world-ranking-no1-27/


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

These are all so beautiful and thanks for sharing Hong Kong got some really nice ones too but they don't let you take any pictures...there were signs with "NO CAMERA" on it


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> These are all so beautiful and thanks for sharing Hong Kong got some really nice ones too but they don't let you take any pictures...there were signs with "NO CAMERA" on it


Awe too bad =o The first on I posted, has a video on youtube of the tank.





If you liked it in the picture i'd definetly say take a couple minutes to see the video footage =o


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Beijing08 said:


> There is a brand similar to ADA in China, it is called 上品, and works and looks just as well if not better. Some of these tanks utilize their products. Check it out. the last picture is the 11th place winner of the International Aquascaping Competition. Somewhere in there is a 5 metre long tank with altums and disucs...fully planted with moss and swords..
> 
> I just thought these would be nice to share


Very nice, is metal halide more common than T5's in China?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Angelic said:


> If you havent heard of the site got to blueaquarium. It has I swear the worlds best aquascaping =o
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW, those tanks on that site are AWESOME! _Almost _makes me regret going saltwater....

I wish that site had those pics in higher resulotion- some of those would make great desktop backgrounds!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Very nice, is metal halide more common than T5's in China?


Not necessarily more common; but relatively speaking, China has a plentiful supply of these things with a much lower cost (made in China afterall), therefore more people can afford them.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

*tanks*

man I really want to start up another tank after checking out that site.. good stuff ang


----------

